# Amazon flex



## The Christian driver (Apr 25, 2019)

Does anyone here know a thing or two about Amazon flex/wholefoods delivery? I was thinking about doing it Part time. I have a big car. Do you recommend doing it in the bay area? Is it good money? Is it a lot of work compared to rideshare??


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Part time; good money 👍😂
If Jesus walked on water why couldn’t you make good money driving for Amazon?


----------



## The Christian driver (Apr 25, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Part time; good money &#128077;&#128514;
> If Jesus walked on water why couldn't you make good money driving for Amazon?


Thanks


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

The Christian driver said:


> Thanks


If you check out the flex forum on this website you'll find the answers you seek; there's also been a couple of national news stories about working for Amazon, id check google as well.


----------



## The Christian driver (Apr 25, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> If you check out the flex forum on this website you'll find the answers you seek; there's also been a couple of national news stories about working for Amazon, id check google as well.


Ok. I will check it out. Thank you


----------

